# Taming my rabbit



## ashleygirl15 (Mar 19, 2012)

My younger sister and I recently each got a rabbit. My sister held her rabbit many times a day since the first day and he doesnt really seem to care that much. I read online that you shouldn't hlod them a lot during the first few weeks. I didn't mess with mine much the first two days and then started petting him and a few days later he would let me pet him a few times without running back in his house and he would come up to me when I opened the cage. I then felt confident enough that I could pick him up. So I did. Well, he always scratches me when i pick him upand its really hard to even try to pick him up because he runs back into his house!It semms as if he is terrified of me now. I don't know what to do! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## toyabrooke (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not an expert on rabbits, but from everything I have read and my experiences I have learnt that it all takes time. Some bunnies will love to be picked up and nursed from the very second you get them because of how they were treated by their previous owners/breeder, whereas others will be scared and timid until they feel safe in their new home. 

His behaviour sounds completely normal for a new rabbit. You haven't done anything wrong, but it just takes time to feel comfortable with a new person and a new place, and everything is very scary at first. It might take some time for him to not freak out when you pick him up, and this can be sped up a bit with giving him treats whenever he is held. Otherwise, just keep persisting. Wear gloves if his scratches are bad and don't let him back down until he is calm. That is then his reward, so he knows that if he is calm he can go back to his house if he wants to. Eventually, he won't mind because he knows you won't hurt him and he knows he is safe. It may take some time though depending on his personality. 

You should also make sure he is confined to a small play area when out for the first few weeks and slowly increase that as he gets used to his new area. Everything new can be a threat and can scare them easily. His time out should also be limited and slow extended to make sure he doesn't become skiddish and scared. Try and lure him back to his cage with treats if you can so he doesn't associate going into his cage as punishment. He should go back to it frequently though if he feels a little timid of you. 

Don't force it, but just be persistant. The more attention you give and the more he is picked up and nursed, the faster he will get used to it and the more he can get to know you. Just be sure to give him his space once he is good and calm and can be put down. Still be hear him and talk to him so he can learn you are not a threat, but don't try and overwhelm him with attention. This can make things worse. 

Hope this helps! 

T


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 19, 2012)

Some bunnies flat out don't like to be picked up. Q-tip loves it...she'll hop into my lap and flip over if I haven't picked her up enough, but my dad's bunny....you can't even try to pick up that furball! You get close enough that she thinks you're going to and ZOOM...she's off. Start with petting him, though. That's a good way to get him used to you and warm him up. Some bunnies are like some people...they just take a longer time to warm up to you. Your bunny sounds like me...a little shy and hard to warm up to people, but has potential to be a great friend. Sometimes they're like that. 

Start with petting him, though. Eventually, he may let you reach under him and pick him up. When you do, remember that they dont' like their feet to be off the ground...it freaks them out. Q-tip lies on her back to snuggle, but that's not normal. Most bunnies will want to rest their paws on your chest or nuzzle into the crook of your arm. He'll get used to you. Just give him time. And treats. Treats work wonders.


----------



## MILU (Mar 20, 2012)

Stay close to your bun-bun, give nice treats but try to make him eat from your hand.. when you feel like he's close enough, pet him gently... try to always stay close, even if you just sit down on the floor for 30 minutes at a time doing nothing, just staring at your bunny, that will show him that you're close and interested in becoming a friend.. 
But it's important to respect his space. If he doesn't want you around, stay close but far enough not to disturb him, with time you'll get closer and closer. Don't try to hold him or pick him up for longer than he wants you to.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 20, 2012)

Also, make sure when you pick him up you're holding him securely. The hind feet should be supported but not being pressed together. I usually put a finger between the feet to keep this from happening & hold Honey close to my chest.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 20, 2012)

I know it sounds silly but I read out loud to my rabbits. Particularly at first, or with the shelter buns I help tame, reading is a nice way for them to get to know your voice and you being there in a very nonthreatning way. They will become curious and come to you. Then you can offer a treat. Once that goes well then start to pet, just one finger up the forehead. Little by little they will learn you are safe.

It sounds like your sister's rabbit is the odd one. It's great they were able to bond so quickly, but it is not the norm for a prey animal to be so trusting.


----------



## MILU (Mar 25, 2012)

Oww Brandy, that's so nice of you to read for your bunnies!! I can imagine how they must pay attention to what you say, they must love it!! Rabbits are very intelligent and they love to pay attention to stories.. as well as they love to know you're doing that (reading) for them, they know for sure that you care. Thumbs up!!! :thumbup:nod:thankyou:


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 25, 2012)

I read to cookie tons when he first came home... I also would just sit by his cage and do homework or surf the web... Make phone etc... And he warmed up really quickly! He is sort of an odd ball, in that with in a few days he was kissing and grooming us and following us around... He is a huge lover and very bonded to my hubby and I (in just under 3months he has been home) AND... He still hates being picked up! I think that is just a bunny thing...  hang in there and be patient! Because once you achieve that bond, it will all be worth it!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 25, 2012)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Oww Brandy, that's so nice of you to read for your bunnies!! I can imagine how they must pay attention to what you say, they must love it!! Rabbits are very intelligent and they love to pay attention to stories.. as well as they love to know you're doing that (reading) for them, they know for sure that you care. Thumbs up!!! :thumbup:nod:thankyou:


I don't think the bunnies actually listen to the story. lol It's the sound of your voice as you read that calms them and gets them to know your voice. Which is a GREAT way to bond and gain their trust. That's the whole idea with bunnies. Gaining a trust of a Wild Animal. It's an amazing, caring, loving experience. 

Bunnies like to watch TV too, but they like the movements and SOUNDS coming from it. 

Good for you Brandy. That's how I started my bonding relationship with my first two. Worked like a charm. And has helped with the rest of the bonding with others.

K


----------

